# *waves* Hello :D



## Emma (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi, my name's Emma, I used to show fancy mice a few years ago, doubt anyone would remember me anyway. :lol:

I apologise up front if I'm making a faux pas here, but I registered as I am moving and have come across my maxey cages (6) and carrier. Whilst they're very dusty and they need a bit of tarting up to be back to show standard they're just too good to throw away. If you know anyone who would like to have them they can come and collect them. I'm not asking for any money, they're free (but a donation to the NMC would be a nice gesture) but they need to be collected. I can't post/deliver.

I'm in Derby. PM me if you'd like them.

All the best, Emma.


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Hi Emma I have pm'd you


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi Emma, Welcome to our forum, I hope you stick around


----------



## Emma (Oct 16, 2009)

DomLangowski said:


> Hi Emma, Welcome to our forum, I hope you stick around


:thanks 
Thank you for the lovely welcome, but I'm not likely to be around much. Sadly I wasn't very good with mice, was better with my ratties. I've not had any 'furries' for a long time due to a change in cuircumstances but this new move sees them change again and if my son has his way, we'll be bound to be looking for a pair of ratty boys to spoil not long after we move! 

All the best, Emma


----------



## x.novabelle.x (Oct 15, 2009)

Greetings from a fellow newbie!


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Thank you for offering your Maxeys, its very considerate of you. There is a bit of a shortage of Maxeys at the moment which means lots of new members cant show which is a real shame. Im sure they will be snapped up!

Ian


----------



## Emma (Oct 16, 2009)

Thank you all for your lovely welcomes. 

I didn't realise it was still so difficult to get hold of Maxey cages.  Now knowing that so many don't have any Maxeys I wish I'd split them so more people could have benefitted.

Maybe the person who was extremely lucky in getting them all might be willing to split their spoils so some people who haven't been able to show will be able to.

All the best, Emma.


----------

